# Where can we take the g/children



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we may weaken and take two of our older grandchildren away next week for half term age 14 and 10

Problem is where?

bearing in mind our children call us "aged parents"

well educated, so familiar with Dickens----and we paid for that--I digress 

We're not too good on walking on uneven terrain and we have a "hound from hell" around the van

a soft mutt (so embarrassing) away from it  

Suggestions please of a place or places they wont get bored and we can keep up not too far away

aldra


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Would it be worth going to one the haven type sites. Don't know about half term, but can get some real bargains this time of year. Particularly if you go to the offers section of their website. Plenty of kids to play with, entertainment and usually the roads around the site are good. They allow dogs, but they do charge extra.

You could of course go across the water to Disney Paris. Never been, but would be great for the kids.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Berny Riviere*

Here

You won't need to move off site. But they do coach trips to Paris and Disney if you want to.

Go by Eurotunnel (Tesco Deals)
Pay with Camping Cheques (Much cheaper than direct prices)

TM

PS: I would have dog sat but we work!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Try the site at Delamere Go Ape rope trail adjacent,
http://goape.co.uk/sites/delamere?gclid=CLXzuYyu8KsCFRNc4QodDmhi8Q

Crocky walk in Waverton www.crockytrail.co.uk (wear old clothes and a change in the van) Train station nearby to travel into Chester,for the Romans and of course trail biking in the forest.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*wrong*

Wrong link I sent you

This is the campsite


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I would go with Haven sites we are at the moment on Golden Sands at Mablethorpe, there is plenty for kids to do here and there's quite a few of the little darlings here at the moment have they broken up already?

Dogs allowed we have 3 Terrorists and haven't been chucked off yet :lol:

Haven web site

They have an offer on there £36 for 3 night from Friday

Jacquie


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Aldra.
A poster has already suggested "Haven" type venues,a mate of mine goes to Butlins at Skegness and says it is OK for them they have a twelve year old daughter he says that she is well occupied and so are they with them all doing a show at night. I am not sure if he eats on site or in his unit,however,last time i was in Skeggy,it was cheaper to eat out,than eat in your unit,one pub,i think it was the "Lookout" and one nearby,let you take the dog in,and you sat in a large conservatory type bit built across the back and you look out to sea while you are eating your meal. Its on the boundary of Skeggy/Ingoldmills.
Have fun,if you end up there,Ingoldmells is one giant fun fair,there is a stock car/race car track nearby,and about 5 mins away is a shop called,"Yabbas",you must go in ONCE!,thereafter,whenever you pass the door,just chuck £5 in,without going in..... ITS CHEAPER!! that way,they sell everything.
Ted.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We take our kids to Scarborough, you can wild camp on the front on North Marine Drive. There are lots of other places near by to visit along the coast.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Tour of London's sewers. Very Dickensian.

Taken my grand kids there three times but they always find their way out again. :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Our grandsons enjoyed the Crich Tramway Museum in Derbyshire:

http://www.tramway.co.uk/

We stayed at a nearby C&CC CS.

Across the Pennines again to Beamish, similar theme:

http://www.beamish.org.uk/

Both have easy walking and museum tram rides, plus somewhere for meals, sweets... :roll: :wink:


----------

